# Should I get a second opinion?



## itswonder (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi all,

I went to my GP about a lump I've been feeling off and on, plus some pain/headaches and general fatigue. I know these symptoms can be a lot of things, but I'm wondering if anyone has thoughts on my symptoms.

The lump I feel is hard as bone, but seems to come and go, if that makes sense. It's usually in the right side, and always more prominent when I have a headache/stuff neck. Sometimes (like now) I feel it on the left side, but *not* on the right. I have to poke pretty deep to be able to feel it. Sounds like it could be lymph nodes but idk if there are lymph nodes that deep on either side of the trachea below the Adams apple? Are there? I tried to show my GP but he was too darn gentle and said he couldn't feel anything. He thinks my headaches are just tension and I could be feeling muscle knots, but... as I said earlier, it's hard as a bone.

Does any of this sound familiar to anyone? It's been going on for a year or more, I'm wondering if I should have a different doc look into it or not.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Thyroid goiters and nodules do not come and go.

If you have more concerns than your doctor does ask for more tests.

Blood work and or an ultrasound.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you had cancer before? I ask because you posted in the Cancer survivor board.

Do you have a thyroid and are you currently taking thyroid hormone replacement?

If your doctor is ignoring your concerns then you should find a new doctor


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's really hard to say. Do you have any thyroid labs to share?


----------

